# MCT - Metalicity Limited



## adobee (14 December 2006)

Portland (PLD) is a developer, manufacturer and distributor of a range of reconstructive orthopaedic devices, predominantly joint replacement systems such as hips and knees. Their products are sold in US, Australia, Belgium and Israel. Portland has established its own distribution network in the US and is preparing to launch into the Japanese and European orthopaedics markets. The business model focuses on the revision market.


----------



## adobee (18 December 2006)

*Re: PLD - Portland Orthopeadics*

With Australian and American populations aging rapidly.. Aside from this shareholders may get a discount on new hips!

Purchased at 0.41c.


----------



## ducati916 (18 December 2006)

*Re: PLD - Portland Orthopeadics*

*adobee*



> _The business model focuses on the revision market._




Interesting.
What exactly is the *revision* market?

While I had a little nose around their Annual Report.
They only listed this year, so an IPO and potentially speculative. Some of their highlights..................

Revenue; falls 28%
Travel & Entertainment expense 13.9% of Revenue [nice!]
Directors & Executive Pay = 44% of Revenues

Net Profit = [-$2,911,182] in 2006 and losses in 2005
Cash provided by ......oh, Capital Raising, selling Equity.
Total accumulated losses = [-$14,532,455]
This Company is destroying shareholder wealth at a fair old clip.
We won't even bother calculating the destruction of value through the issuence of Management Options

Assets.
Intangible assets = 26% of Total Assets

It just gets worse. This is a highly speculative common stock, and caveat emptor baby!

jog on
d998


----------



## AussiePaul72 (9 June 2014)

*Re: PLD - PLD Corporation*

Very surprised there hasn't been a contribution to the PLD thread for well over 7 years. A lot has changed for PLD since then. Their main focus is the Rocky Gully Ni-Cu project located in Albany-Fraser Belt. This is one of the hottest areas at present for nickel exploration after the recent Nova discovery by Sirius.

I've been watching PLD for a while. In terms of juniors that have a significant chance of making a nickel discovery this drilling season I very much like PLD.

I'm very much looking forward to the drilling of the M19 & M20 prospect with sulphides already found above an associated EM conductor. Previous drilling at M20 resulted in increasing Ni-Cu grade in each hole moving towards a recently identified EM conductor with a peak intercept of 12m at 0.71% Ni.

PLD has a very modest market cap of approx. $3.3M (@ 0.8c) with potential of significant upside over the next few months. There have been two recent research reports on PLD from Bell Potter and Breakaway with both rating as a speculative buy. Bell Potter states a 12 month target price of $0.03 per share based on exploration success at Rocky Gully.

While the drilling of the M19 & M20 prospect has the potential to significantly re-rate the PLD share price in the near term, they are also conducting soil sampling over a further 8 'Priority' Ni-Cu targets. There are also a number of gold targets requiring further sampling throughout the Rocky Gully Project. 

PLD have also just announced an iron ore project application in the Pilbara. It is adjacent to the south of existing BHP Billiton Iron Ore Mine and rail operations.

These are my thoughts only but personally I think PLD is flying under the radar and is very good value at present considering the short term potential upside that could be determined over the next couple of months. Anyone else watching PLD?


----------



## Faramir (9 June 2014)

*Re: PLD - PLD Corporation*

Seven years ago, PLD stood for Portland Orthopeadics. Why is it called PLD Corporation now? It is involved with mining and it does not match the description as stated on ASX website:

"The Company specialises in the development, marketing and distribution of innovative joint replacement systems in Australia and the USA."

The ASX announcements do not match the above description. When did ASX re allocate the code?


----------



## SuperGlue (10 June 2014)

*Re: PLD - PLD Corporation*

Name change, restructure & recapitalisation

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20111206/pdf/4233hvx5hmh1f7.pdf


----------



## Faramir (13 June 2014)

*Re: PLD - PLD Corporation*

Thank you. That is a very big change.


----------



## ahyeah (14 July 2015)

*Re: PLD - PLD Corporation*

Been following them for a while too, looks like very much under the radar.


going to be called "Metalicity", suspended from official quotation until the 22nd of July, Iwonder what the big annoncement is going to be


----------



## System (31 July 2015)

On July 31st, 2015, PLD Corporation Limited (PLD) changed its name and ASX code to Metalicity Limited (MCT).


----------



## Miner (30 November 2016)

MCT last posting was by System - early 2015 !
But now the time has come for many posters to look into this stock.
volume and prices are going steady up
Today it gone up by more than 11.76 % and very high volume. 
28/11/2016	0.068	7.937%	0.070	0.062	3,321,822
25/11/2016	0.063	8.621%	0.063	0.059	741,487
24/11/2016	0.058	-4.918%	0.060	0.058	323,538
23/11/2016	0.061	7.018%	0.063	0.057	812,745
22/11/2016	0.057	-3.39%	0.063	0.057	1,144,044

My tip for December is probably going to be junk with all price increases could be finished by 30 Nov and my tip price could start at a high price.
Regardless, this scrip has strong potential to do better and I am holding even after getting more than 56% jump on my little investment. (I am the same person whose AGO investment has gone down by 96% with paper value on holding) Thanks to my friend who gave me tip on 17 Sept.


----------



## Wysiwyg (11 December 2017)

Metalcity not getting much love at the bottom of the chart. Carbon steel needs either paint or galvanising to minimise corrosion and there is more carbon steel (thanks BHP, RIO etc.) in the world than ever. Announced today, China Minmetals Nonferrous Metals Co. likes the Metalcity zinc deposit in W.A. 
MCT also has Lithium exploration at Pilgangoora and near Greenbushes. Anyway worth a read ...
http://www.metalicity.com.au/


----------



## Dona Ferentes (18 July 2020)

*Key Catalyst*

Assays from first 11 holes of 44-hole initial program confirm significant and extensive high-grade, near-surface gold mineralisation at the Leipold Prospect, within the Kookynie Gold Project in WA.

MCT underwent a major operational refocus during 2019, with the introduction of new exploration projects in Western Australia, specifically gold-focused projects. Through a Farm-In Agreement with Nex Metals Explorations, MCT has gained access to the prolific Kookynie and Yundamindra Gold districts within the Eastern Goldfields of Western Australia. The company’s flagship project, the Kookynie Gold Project, is an exciting, underexplored area. The Farm-In agreement is an excellent pathway to earn-into this project, as it allows MCT ‘to invest money in the ground.’ In addition, MCT has secured exploration licence applications in the Paterson Province, through to the Musgrave Area and the Fraser Range, of Western Australia, which is rapidly growing into one of the most prolific exploration regions of the world. At present, MCT’s exploration focus is on its Kookynie project, where renewed RC drilling is underway.

*Latest Activity*

_Kookynie Gold Project Update_

MCT has provided an exploration update with respect to the June 2020 Phase One drilling program at its Kookynie Gold Project in the Western Australia’s Goldfields region. MCT’s share price closed up by 107% – or $0.014 – to $0.029 in Thursday’s trade.

*Overview*

In our most recent coverage of MCT on 2nd June, we outlined that an expanded RC drilling program was underway at the Kookynie Project, with the first stage concentrated on the Leipold and McTavish Prospects. This work is aimed at following up on the significant intercepts generated from the company’s December 2019 drilling program, which confirmed that mineralisation extends past previously developed and drilled areas. The first assay results have been released today and they are very encouraging indeed.

*Results*

MCT has today reported assay results for the first 11 holes of its 44-hole initial program covering the Leipold and McTavish Prospects, which have confirmed significant and extensive high-grade, near-surface gold mineralisation at the Leipold Prospect. A further 33 drill-holes are pending results, which are due for release in the coming weeks.

The initial results from the current program have delivered near-surface, high-grade intercepts, including:

o LPRC0012 – 4m @ 16.3g/t Au from 42 metres, including 3m @ 20.7g/t Au from 42 metres
o LPRC0015 – 9m @ 5.7g/t Au from 35 metres, including 2m @ 17.9g/t Au from 40 metres
o LPRC0013 – 4m @ 13/g/t Au from 33 metres
o LPRC0006 – 3m @ 9.92g/t Au from 18 metres
o LPRC0010 – 4m @ 7.08g/t Au from 18 metres
o LPRC0005 – 3m @ 6.81g/t Au from 9 metres
o LPRC0016 – 12m @ 2.34g/t Au from 52 metres.

*Technical Significance*

The June 2020 Phase One drilling program has been designed to step out and continue to confirm the mineralisation observed in previous drilling programs. Encouragingly, MCT’s drilling programs have managed to intersect the mineralised structure at all prospects, especially at the Leipold Prospect.

MCT has completed 34 RC drill-holes at the Leipold Prospect for a total of 1,721 metres, in an area that is below the known historical workings and significantly up and down dip and along strike from historical drilling. It is very encouraging that each of the drill holes intersected the structure, with 10 of the 11 available drill hole results generating a significant intercept, demonstrating the up-dip and strike continuance of mineralisation beyond the previously defined limits. Importantly, the results generated are from very shallow depths, which if converted to resources and reserves, could be potentially open-pittable.

What is also noteworthy is the consistent widths and relatively consistent grades observed at Leipold in relation to the structural framework that hosts the mineralisation. The structural framework appears to be a general north-south-trending auriferous vein, with a moderately shallow dip towards the east, but with cross-cutting south-west-trending cross structures with south-easterly dips interacting and producing these plunging higher-grading shoots.

Therefore, with the exceptions of significantly wider mineralised intercepts, MCT is observing a general halo of mineralisation but with higher-grading, southerly-plunging shoots within the mineralised envelope


----------



## Dona Ferentes (8 July 2021)

and up today, some 25% to all of $0.014 on the basis of some good intersections at Kookynie

fellow lessee NME getting the leverage and up over 100% to 6c+


----------

